# SOuthwest burger Fattie...can I call it a Fattie?



## azhunter80 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I decided to make a Fattie. All the Fatties I have seen done are all with sausage. So if I can't legally call this a Fattie then lets rename it. My family loves burgers, so I made a twist.

Southwest Fattie...








I seasoned my ground as I would a regular patty







Then I added the fixins...Onions and Pablanos...sorry I don't have a pic of the chillis in there.







Then I rolled it up. I was a little intimidated at first but it cam out okay.







I let it rest a while and in to the smoker.







I pulled it at 160* on the inside and let it rest.







I served in the flat bread burger buns with jack cheese, green leaf and tomatoes...Soryy no picture of that either..We were hungry.  Pepperjack in definitely going on the inside next time.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes that is a fattie and I might say a beauty too. You can make a fattie out of alot of different meats and they still are called a fattie. I guess that a fattie is really a technique then it is what it's made of.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like a fattie to me! That's what's great about our hobby, we can make things any way we want & still learn from each other! Nice weave to!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks Great, Nice job on the weave...


----------



## les3176 (Jan 22, 2011)

nice burger fattie!!! that had to be good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice job! I was thinking of trying one with ground turkey meat!


----------



## cashew (Mar 1, 2011)

The only Fattie that failed me was a spicy turkey sausage. I made 3 of them, and after choking down the first, took awhile to pull the others out of the freezer. It didn't work for me, hopefully others have better luck. I'm sticking with the tried and true pork sausage.  Got fixins tonight for 3 fatties, 1 pork loin and a dozen ABT's.  Have a friend that has a Birthday and will hook him up.  Made a Fattie last weekend in a dutch oven with my boy scouts,turned out nice, just missed the smoky flavor.

Cashew
Session data

Session data


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 1, 2011)

Man o man that is a great looking fattie.. bet it was tasty nice job


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 7, 2011)

Yup it's a fattie. A damn fine one at that.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a great looking fattie - whow what a tasty looking smoke that is


----------



## boykjo (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice fattie and very impressive weave....


----------



## azhunter80 (Mar 9, 2011)

It was awesome....I ended up making several over the past few weeks. All a little different and were absolute hits!  Can't wait till my build is done and get some real smoking done! I'll be posting an updated pic today.


----------

